# Can a costume be "too" creative?



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it possible to be _too_ original in your design of a Halloween costume? I only bring it up because the design of my costume for this year. I wanted to design a costume that could work at both my party and my haunt. So I devolved a character that, to me, would fit the bill (visually) for what a Halloween Overlord would look like. I call him "Mr. Hain", after the fictional Celtic deity "Sam Hain". The look of the costume is actually pretty simple: an elegant Gothic suit, black fingerless gloves, & top hat. Then it gets a bit unusual. I'll also be wearing a wig of dreadlocks (something about them is both cool and creepy to me), as well as a nylon pumpkin mask I found online. However, several members of my family (the ones who don't "get" me or my Halloween obsession) have asked about my costume, and when I'm don explaining, they give me a weird look and start asking things like "Why dreadlocks?" or "Why a pumpkin face? Just go as a zombie!" I personally think the more creative and unusual a costume, the better. I'm often developing characters to dress as at Halloween. Heck, I've got a Steampunk character in the works! My only concern is that my friends from school that I'm inviting to the party won't "get" my costume either. So, what do you guys think: can a costume be _too _creative?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I might call it imaginative...but not creative. And there's nothing wrong with it in my opinion. 

However, to be honest, I liked where you were going right up to the same point the others questioned. My first impression was some type of victorian child catcher slash Marilyn Manson type outfit.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I think that costumes are like any other art form, it's always good to break new ground. I tend to be really inventive with costumes, and sometimes people don't "get" what I was going for. I usually have a vision in my head, and if I achieve that asthetic I was after, I'm pleased.

I think your costume sounds cool, have fun with it! I'd love to see pictues!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

if i were in your shoes id say honk what everyone else thinks. its Halloween for gosh sakes haha. Its the one time of year we get to shine and flex our creative muscles. I say go for it! Im sure its gonna be a kick ass costume!


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*screw them*

hey its your costume do what the hell ya like although i wold probably paint the dreads greenish but its your costume and if you dress like everyone else no one will run out of the room screaming.if you dont already have the mask here is a link to a cheaper price never delt with this company before thoughhttp://www.costumersnetwork.com/product-detail/DG10534/scary-pumpkin-nylon-full-mask/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i often have the same problem with costumes. I'm very creative with my costumes. but no one ever gets it and i hate having to explain to them. oh and do post pics of it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it possible to be too creative? No. Be as creative as you like and tell people there's a prize for coming up with the most original guess as to what you are

Possibly the issue with not "getting" an original costume is that people have gotten used to seeing so many commercial costumes available that are based on a known character. They forget that all those familiar characters started out as the original product of someone's active imagination.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Possibly the issue with not "getting" an original costume is that people have gotten used to seeing so many commercial costumes available that are based on a known character. They forget that all those familiar characters started out as the original product of someone's active imagination.


Well said!

ps. HalloweeNut, that mask is really cool!


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Deathstate, 
Thanks for the tip! I'll definitely going for the cheaper price! Thanks again!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Honestly, I loved it up until the pumpkin mask...to me, it sounded really cool and creepy, but the pumpkin head almost made me giggle a little bit. It threw the feeling of the costume off.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

There is no such thing as too creative, especially when most people wont even take the time to go buy a store bought costume. Creating your costume and coming up with the idea and the character is what the fun is all about. The people who may criticise you probably wont be doing anything anyways.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

When in college I followed the punk trend but had my own 'look' which was simply a 3 piece suit adorned with badges of the groups I followed and white trainers. I often used to get into arguments with hardcore punks who had the whole safety pin through mouth and generic punk look. My argument was that punk was supposed to allow you to express your individuality and following a generic look was missing the whole point of punk!

Go in your costume - it sounds cool and original. Just pity those who don't 'get it'


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey H.N., I tend to come up with some pretty outlandish costumes myself, and have to laugh when people ask me "what are you supposed to be?". I feel like if they have to ask then I've accomplished what I've set out to do, and that's be extremely creative to the point that I've come up with something completely unusual. As was stated earlier, all of these ideas were at one time someones brain child, that eventually came to fruition. As for being "too" creative no such animal exists, take things to the extreme and you'll usually come up with something insane that will either scare the religion out of people, or get some really great laughs, either way you've made an impression on someone!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think part of the problem is trying to identify your character. You say you want to "devolve" Sam Hain, but then you go on to use elements that have no connection with him either historically, geographically or anything else for that matter. If you have to explain your costume and each element individually every time you show it, then the shock or surprise element is gone.
Advise? Don't claim or name the character as Sam Hain, either go with a new, unique name, or drop the use of a name entirely.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I guess it depends on what you're trying to achieve with your costume. Occasionally when my costume is of obscure characters I spend my evening explaining who/what I am instead of scaring people and having fun. Every great and memorable costume starts with someone like yourself exploring stories and ideas so if you feel strongly enough about your character...GO FOR IT!! Some people just aren't destined to "get it" so keep your explanations short and have fun! Jus my 2 cents.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

There's also some discrepancy on the pronunciation of Samhain but the one thing that IS clear is that it's NOT pronounced Sam (like the name) and "hain" (like rain) so maybe calling him that makes you seem like less of a Halloween expert instead of more of one. Ive heard it pronounced sow-in (like a pig) and even like shavnah but that's a different thread.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Possibly the issue with not "getting" an original costume is that people have gotten used to seeing so many commercial costumes available that are based on a known character. They forget that all those familiar characters started out as the original product of someone's active imagination.


WELL SAID RoxyBlue!!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

At Weekend of Horrors I made a friend, Amber, who made a cheesy film with her friends to explain the costume she was wearing at the con. Long story short, she was a "Zombwolfbus" (Zombie/Werewolf/Succubi)...yeah  No one knew what the hell she was supposed to be, but she still got tons of publicity and people coming up to her asking for pictures and stuff. It's YOUR costume, not other peoples. If you like it then go for it. You should please yourself with your own costume before you please others. Now if you wear a costume because everyone else loves it, but you don't...well that kinda sucks


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

You aren't insane, but if your family doesnt "get it" then in my opinion, you could have issues with other members of the general population not getting it either....

I think the weirder and more unnatural your costume is, the creepier it is. That's why the chupacabra (sp?) is so publicized, because people are constantly saying "what in the heck IS that thing?!?!?!" that could be the premise behind your costume - totally freaky, unnatural, other worldly evil. 

Dreds to me are creepy for some reason too, but with the right total package.... in my opinion they might not work paired with something that is typically a symbol of something happy - like a pumpkin. (The pumpkin, even that mask, takes the dreds to a fun, Jamacian-mon type place for me - and it ends up putting a smile on my face, not the whole "what IS that" feel. BUT if you were to give the mask a little more creep-factor (not necessarily gore, just somehow, "spooky") then I think it might work.


----------



## mbcritics (May 19, 2010)

I think it is awesome idea. I too am known for my "too creative" costume designs. As the years go on my friends and family can't wait to see what my next costume will look like. Stick with the creative styling you love


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Its more thought than a lot of people put into a costume. You realize that samhain is not a being but the celtic term for "end of summer". It being the name of their harvest festival.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It sounds like to me this is your way of expressing yourself. I don't think you should worry about what other people think. This is something you should do for yourself, to have fun. As you put it together If you like it go with it. If something dose feel right to you and you want to try something with, do it. But never change the things that you do for fun, because of others.


----------

